# Hybrid TanzanianTop Bar/Langstroth Hives



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Great video. Very intriguing. May have to make one.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing; nice rigs.
For sure - very nice ergo.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Jtcmedic said:


> Great video. Very intriguing. May have to make one.


If you are going to make it cedar, get ready for a huge materials price tag, lol.

But thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

GregV said:


> Thanks for sharing; nice rigs.
> For sure - very nice ergo.


Greg, I appreciate you chiming-in to compliment this somewhat weird and overkill creation, lol....


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

PatBeek said:


> Greg, I appreciate you chiming-in to compliment this somewhat weird and overkill creation, lol....


That creation is a case of classic "out of the box thinking" in some ways - I am always FOR.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

I just *loved *the first few seconds - the little guy there in the background wearing an over-sized bee-hat/veil - brilliant !

I particularly liked the style of roof you're using: looks like a neat technique. Anything special about the paint you're using, or how you've sealed the plywood edges ?

I'm with Greg on this - good to see people trying something a little different. 

A nice job ...
LJ


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

little_john said:


> I just *loved *the first few seconds - the little guy there in the background wearing an over-sized bee-hat/veil - brilliant !
> 
> I particularly liked the style of roof you're using: looks like a neat technique. Anything special about the paint you're using, or how you've sealed the plywood edges ?
> 
> ...


LOL, that was the customer's son. I didn't mean to ignore his question while I was filming, but I'm just brutal like that sometimes. lolol.

And thanks so much for the compliment on the hives, particularly the roofs.

So yes, I have to bend half-inch plywood over the frame using cinder blocks. I then screw it down evenly on all sides.

As far as painting it, I have to tape off the cedar frame (in this case) and then add a coat of Killz Primer. Then I'll add two (possibly three) coats of latex exterior.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------

